# OST's you would put on your ipod and listen to daily.



## OS (Aug 6, 2013)

as the title says.

you can name them or post a video

[YOUTUBE]Md1lOSvswrM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Bbz8ux-YpuE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZKcbx6x1AiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

All of Guilty Gears OSTs and the entire ost from SMTIV


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 7, 2013)

Frozen Endzone isn't even out yet, but Frozen Synapse had pretty much the same kind of soundtrack. Trance techno kind of stuff. Doesn't even have to be in a videogame 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQVDx14lqrQ[/youtube]
The Braid soundtrack is mostly calm stuff. If you know the game you know what to expect. I listen to this more than any other game soundtrack. Best game of all time. Best soundtrack of all time. Technically it isn't an "original" soundtrack though because the music was all licensed.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqOVpiXfq0o[/youtube]
Skip the first track of this Hotline Miami soundtrack. It's weird if you are just trying to get into it. Track 2 (10 min in) kicks it off pretty good though.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKD-MVfC9Ag[/youtube]

I have Sword & Sworcery and Bit Trip Runner too at the moment, but they aren't going to stay for much longer. Great music while playing the games but not on my music player.

edit: Late addition: The VVVVVV Soundtrack
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf3J44rbp4Q[/youtube]


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2013)

[youtube]Q5mv6AzYVeQ[/youtube] 

I need a sequel.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't care how much of an absurdly corny product of its time it is, the arrangement of this song makes me smile like an idiot to this day. Listen to that fucking trumpet at 2:53. LISTEN TO IT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odBgxEGLpOI[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------

When I put in the disk for the first time, and heard this, I knew it was gonna be a good game. I hate that I've yet to find a decent quality version of this to put on my mp3 player, but whatever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iH41E9l9pw[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Tekken Tag 2 had some of the best music of the franchise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBusvtgxTtM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66b4I2TCzpk[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Trying hard not to let my fanboyism show (I got a lot of Sonic music on my player), so I'll just post this. Not sure yet if it's my favorite instrumental of the franchise, but it's puh-retty high up there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v-yuC59Kgg[/YOUTUBE]

--------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT*
Whoops, almost forgot about Mighty Switch Force. This is 100% uncut vidja gaem music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anw6cFmR9hM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's vidya time.
> 
> Max Anarchy - Here We Go
> 
> ...



Preemptive strike.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 7, 2013)

I think 70% of my playlist comes frome video games and anime.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Preemptive strike.



Cheater!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 7, 2013)

Dream said:


> [youtube]Q5mv6AzYVeQ[/youtube]
> 
> I need a sequel.



Damn it dont remind me


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Cheater!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the entire guilty gear musical anthology.
Plus the Korean reload version.

All of them 

Also, bayonetta has quite a few really good ones :33

play my ass off and play for keeps from anarchy reigns are a few more too D


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

Entire Neir OST
Shame on you guys.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Entire Neir OST
> Shame on you guys.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No way I could listen to it every day, but good nonetheless. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB-M5o0kLEI[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Couldn't do an every day thing with these either, but they're nice. :hurr_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSFqqP9Pqhw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1p18O6ac1c[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Blantantly cheating, since it's a remix, but what the hell._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gwMQVQObEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

Aww yeah. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuNw1it68Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

For shame no ones mentioned Xenoblade yet lol


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

All the Halo 2 things.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Entire Neir OST
> Shame on you guys.



The amount of work that went into that OST is _insane_.

Fucking gorgeous; something that deserves mention outside of being a video game soundtrack.  Not that soundtracks are inherently inferior or anything, but there's very little that measures up to it in the video game world.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwfyzG59qsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

Practically the entire BlazBlue and Guilty Gear OST.

A fuckton of Sonic, SMT + KH tunes.

Gintama and Sengoku Basara OP/EDs.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2013)

Use spoiler tags. 

Anyway:

Kingdom Hearts series

Legend of Zelda series

Sonic the Hedgehog series

Mother series

Final Fantasy series

etc.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 9, 2013)

Kingdom Heart II OST is good. Farcry 3 Blood Dragon OST by PowerGlove is also a great one.


One I wish I had for old time sake would be the first Streets of Rage OST. That music has grown on me. I love the beats.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 10, 2013)

The Bouncer OST
Any extended versions of Persona battle themes
SRW OSTs
Guilty Gear and Blazblue OSTs
Jet Grind Radio and Jest Set Radio Future OSTs
A few Katamari Damacy songs
Mighty Switch Force 1&2 OSTs
Ace Attorney Songs
and more. Seriously more than half the songs on my Iphone are related to games.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2013)

Akuma's theme song in street fighter. 
Ryu's theme song.


----------

